# No feathers on necks and red skin? Molt or mayhem?



## Shilo (Apr 21, 2020)

We have 50 layer and the are missing feathers on their necks with red skin underneath. We got the chickens around 6 months ago and they have been that way since we got them. They are over a year old, I'm not sure the exact age on them. Can anyone help me identify what is going on here?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you do a few more pics of other birds? 

That is odd looking but I don't think that's from picking. Not yet anyway. There appear to be quills there. Did you get them all from the same place? Are they of the same parentage? 

Have you looked under their tails to see if any feathers are missing there?

Do they have plenty of space to spread out? They would need over 200 feet to live without stress.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

What about mites? It does look like quills there so at some point the necks were bare and are now trying to grow in again, sparsely but it's happening. My advice, take it as you will, rub some coconut oil into the area, just watch to make sure the other chickens don't start pecking at the spot to get the coconut oil lol chickens like it. You can even feed the coconut oil to them (as a treat, don't give them too much or they will have diarrhea because even though it is very good for them, it is an oil lol)


----------

